# Olympics 2006 Torino



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Winter Olympics from Torino are from February 10 - 26th.  I love watching the opening and closing ceremonies.  I think as an athlete the whole experience must be amazing.  To be able to participate and represent your country would be an experience no one would ever forget.

Who here watches the coverage on TV?  What sports do you like to catch?  

I know in our household the Olympics are usually on a majority of the time.  I realy enjoy the Luge, bobsledding (they go so fast!  It is just nuts!) and umm...dare I admit...curling.   Maybe it is a Canadian thing, maybe it is because I grew up with parents that played the game and when I was younger we would enter funspiels which ended up just being one big weekend party 

What about you?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hockey and skiing along with figure skating.
IT IS JUST AMAZING TO WATCH SUCH athletes.
Terry


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2006)

Hockey (though I do prefer NHL, but its not playing that time!)
downhill slallom
jumping!
I like watching a bit of luge, but get tired after a few people go...

this year it looks like I'm going to be forced to watch some skating with the wife, since she watched some football this year  I think speed skating is kind of cool, but I just can't seriously get into the ballet type stuff... except some of the crashes are exciting LOL


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Hockey sucks!   

*ducks for cover

I used to be a fan of the skating, but not so much anymore.  There seems to be so much contraversy with that sport.  Those that skate reallyb well and don't fall seem to lose to those that are favorited and do fall. :idunno: I just think that is wrong somehow.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2006)

hockey, bibsledding, and a fw others but i like the X games more


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok Sheldon.. what's Bibsledding 

I can't say I sit and watch any of the olympics.. I will watch skiing and skating if it's on when I walk by 

Now I saw a thing on Curling.. that's one umm sport that is rather quirky to say the least..


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok Sheldon.. what's Bibsledding
> 
> I can't say I sit and watch any of the olympics.. I will watch skiing and skating if it's on when I walk by
> 
> Now I saw a thing on Curling.. that's one umm sport that is rather quirky to say the least..



LOL!  Bibsledding... I didn't even catch that the first time I read it! 

Curling is, yes, quirky and some find it rather boring.Like   I said I think you had to grow up with it to truly appreciate it.  It is a lot harder then it looks!  And it is one sport that Canadians definitely are contenders for a medal.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok Sheldon.. what's Bibsledding
> 
> I can't say I sit and watch any of the olympics.. I will watch skiing and skating if it's on when I walk by
> 
> Now I saw a thing on Curling.. that's one umm sport that is rather quirky to say the least..



Bibsledding... doesn't that have something to do with cute babies rolling down snowy hills? hehe

now curling... that is an oddity...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 5, 2006)

I like speed skating (don't know the actual term, sorry).  Bibsleding-  i thought it was people grabbing as many bibs as they can, sew them together (as fast as possible), and slide down a steep hill.  I didn't catch that misspell at first, either.


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2006)

I think I like watching all of them!  The winter Olympics are definitely my fave.  I'd love to be able to watch an Olympic curling match.   It isn't shown on the free channels down here.  (I'm one of 5 or 6 people in Massachusetts that doesn't have cable)

Bibsledding...I think that was that new extreme sport they debuted last year.  It's kind of like the luge, only it's on a bib-sized sled and the athlete skids town the track face-first!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 12, 2006)

My faves are: Figure Skating, Speed Skating (I wish the press would leave Chad Hendrick alone about the "5 gold medals" thing), Luge, Bobsledding, Ski jump, Downhill slalom, & Freestyle skiing (wasn't impressed with it very much at first, but it grew on me--it almost hurts my knees to watch them go down that bumpy course before they jump!)


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 12, 2006)

My fav is the skating, any kind...but I have to say I really hate NBC's coverage of it.  It is terrible, how can you get into any event when they show you like three skaters, switch to skiing for three people, then luge for 3 people then back to skating.....if this is meant to make me watch more, it backfired cause I have just shut them off.....I am only following online now....


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 12, 2006)

Its been fun to watch so far... an interesting twist is that my wife is international, so its been entertaining  I've actually watched a bit of womens hockey, and in all honesty, I've enjoyed every sport this year. I was just impressed by #4 in cross-county skiing mens 30k. He fell at the start and came all the way back to finish silver! What an effort and what heart 

there have been some suprises... one annoying thing I'm finding is I don't like finding the suprises before I watch them. ESPN has coverage and I'm an ESPN junkie, so I'm unfortunately getting some results before they happen! argh!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 12, 2006)

We have a big curling club in the Twin Ports.  Its alot like many sports, fun to do, but not so fun to watch...unless you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

I am not a big figure skating fan but I found myself watching the long program last night and was absolutely blown away by the heart and spirit of the Chinese pairs team of Zhang Dan and Zhang Ho, who after a horrific fall returned to the ice to finish their routine. Wow.  Did she fall hard.  I honestly though that her knee was smashed.  They received a standing ovation after they finished their program.  One of those moments you won't foget for a while.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been watching the snowboarding...the stuff they are doing is insane.  They have really brought that sport to a whole new level.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree the Skater rouyine was excellent and the pair from Russia was just fantastic
Terry


----------

